# Wallerholz



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

On a recent trip to Germany, I made it a point to stop at a tackle shop and see how people on the other side of the pond fish. One thing that I saw that I didn't understand was a "Wallerholz"...which is a funny shaped stick. Kind of like a hatchet handle, but bent. I couldn't find anyone who could speak English any better than my German (which is enough to start a good bar fight), so I looked it up on the internet:

http://www.fachversand-stollenwerk.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=195

A Waller is a relative of the catfish, but with a tail that more resembles a bowfin. They get huge (bigger than a flathead) and ugly. The Wallerholz is supposed to be dragged back and forth in the water at a specific speed and angle. The sound of the bubbles the stick makes is supposed to cause the fish to rise. There are even different sticks for different species of Waller and catfish as well as different rivers. 

Now I'm not saying that I believe this crap. Just wanted to pass along what I saw...


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Also called clonks


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Saildog

The fish you are referring to are Wels catfish(Silurus glanis ). They do indeed get large.
Their bottom jaw protrudes which allows them to attack baitfish much better than US catfish.










In theory a clonk imitates the sound of thrashing baitfish. I cannot say if it actually works in practice.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

what do you guys think would happen if they introduce Wels to the USA? Whould you be happy if they do? They would sure be feeding on carp when large.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I think id rather stick to the American Catfish...


----------

